# Sawyer DyneLite 9'3" oars



## WNCboater (Jul 6, 2016)

Nearly new set of 9'3" sawyer dynelite oars. These are the standard 7 inch wide version. Enjoy the best oars at less than pro price. Boise Idaho $950 set of three


----------



## thayes (Aug 25, 2006)

How much?


----------



## WNCboater (Jul 6, 2016)

$950


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

Did these ever sell? PM’d you


----------

